# Wie seht ihr die nahe Zukunft von S7-300 / 400



## maxi (28 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich werde städnig von Gerüchten und Meinungen konfrontiert und will nun mal hier zur Diskussion anregen.
Wie seht ihr das?

(Bitte Offen bleieben für neues und andere nicht für ihre Erfahrungen tadeln)


*1. Die zukunft liegt in Textsprachen wie SCL etc.*
*1.1 Den Instandhaltern ist es egal was in den Funktionen des Programmes steht.*
*2. Es gibt nächstes Jahr eine neue S7-300 Reihe*
*3. Es gibt nächstes Jahr eine neue Programmiersoftware für S7-300/400*
*4. AWL ist veraltet und wird sehr bald verschwinden.*
*5. Profibus stirbt sehr bald aus.*


Meien Erfahrungen bisher 


*1. Die zukunft liegt in Textsprachen wie SCL etc., auch im Anlagenabu.*
Meine Erfahrung ist, das SCL ein tolles Werkezug für Regeleungstechnik und für Compiler darstellt. Da im Alagen und Sondermaschinenbau zumeist nicht einmal Graph eingesezt werden darf, sehe ich hier noch keine nahe Zukunft. Meine Erfahrung ist auch das ich direkt in SCL nur gut bin wenn ich die herkömmliche Programmierung kann.

*1.1 Den Instandhaltern ist es egal was in den Funktionen des Programmes steht.*
Habe da ganza andere Erfahrungen, Firmen mit eigenen Programmierer legen sehr hohen Wert auf eine Einfachkeit und Übersichtlichkeit.

*2. Es gibt nächstes Jahr eine neue S7-300 Reihe*
Das höre ich schon seit 5 Jahren und niemand von Siemens kann mir irgend etwas bestätigen oder weiss etwas darüber. Es kahm die S71200 neu dazu, dies hatte zum Teil mit Software und Hardwarelizenezen oder Bauweisen mit Texas Instuments zu tun. Durch die neue S7-200 wurde sich 100% davon gelöst.

*3. Es gibt nächstes Jahr eine neue Programmiersoftware für S7-300/400*
Glaube ich kaum, was die gerade in die vorhanden Software an Kapazitäten rein stecken. Kann mir aber gut vorstellen das Siemens noch einiges in der Hinterhand behält. 
- Gerade nach den WinCC Flex debakel, welches Siemens viele Kunden im HMI Bereich gekostet hat werden die sher vorsichtig sein.

*4. AWL ist veraltet und wird sehr bald verschwinden.*
Naja ich brauche es fast tätglich und helfe fast täglich Kollegen die mit FUP, SCL etc. etc. nicht mehr weiter kommen.

*5. Profibus stirbt sehr bald aus.*
Das kann ich mir vorstellen, wird aber sicher noch lange dauern.

Wie sind den eure Erfahrungen hierzu?


----------



## MSB (28 Oktober 2009)

1. SCL könnte mehr werden, aber nicht so wie es momentan umgesetzt ist,
hierzu müsste der Editor noch gewaltig besser werden.

1.1 Normalerweise sollte der Instandhalter bis zum ersten Umbau nie in die Funktionen schauen müssen,
höchstens mal in den Diagnosepuffer ...
Insofern wäre es egal ... ist es aber meistens nicht.

2. Halte ich für pure Spekulation, vor allem weil Siemens in jüngster Vergangenheit
viel zu viele "neue" CPUen auf den Markt gebracht hat als das die 300er in Kürze stirbt.

3. Glaub ich nicht ...

4. Das glaub ich, würde Siemens sehr viele Kunden kosten oder zumindestens viel zu sehr nachdenken lassen.

5. Der Anteil an Neuinstalltionen wird sich sicher Richtung Ethernet-Basiert verlagern,
aber aussterben und das auch noch bald ist extremst unwahrscheinlich.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## JesperMP (28 Oktober 2009)

*1. Die zukunft liegt in Textsprachen wie SCL etc.
*Ja, aber nur teilweise. Wenn nur SCL mit der standard STEP7 inkludiert wäre, und nicht zugekauft werden musste, wurde meistens es auch verwenden.
*1.1 Den Instandhaltern ist es egal was in den Funktionen des Programmes steht.*
Ja/Nein. Es hängt ab von wieweit der Instandhalter nur Standardbausteine verwenden darf, oder hat den vollen Zugriff auf Alles.
*2. Es gibt nächstes Jahr eine neue S7-300 Reihe*
Es ist schon da: S7-mEC.
*3. Es gibt nächstes Jahr eine neue Programmiersoftware für S7-300/400*
Irgendwann wird S7-300/400 in der neuen STEP7 v10 eingetragen. Aber nicht nächstes Jahr.
*4. AWL ist veraltet und wird sehr bald verschwinden.*
Veraltet, Ja. Verschwinden, vielleicht. Es hängt ab ob es AWL in STEP7 v10 gibt oder nicht. Und siehe auch pkt. 1.
*5. Profibus stirbt sehr bald aus.*
Nein. 

Ich schätze das es dauert mindestens 5 Jahre bevor es passiert etwas mit S7-300/400 in richtung STEP7 v10.
Überall scheint mir der Softwareentwicklung bei Siemens unglaublich langsam.


----------



## o_prang (28 Oktober 2009)

*1. Die zukunft liegt in Textsprachen wie SCL etc.*
Klares nein. Textsprachen sind nur für wenige Programmierer, die den ganzen Tag nichts anderes machen. Ein großer Teil an S7 Anwender sind "normale" (bitte ohne Herabwertung zu sehen) Elektriker, die nicht nur 8 Stunden am Tag programmieren. Für die sind KOP oder FUP viel einfacher zu verstehen.
*1.1 Den Instandhaltern ist es egal was in den Funktionen des Programmes steht.*
Ja und Nein. Meine Erfahrung in verschiedenen Produktionsfirmen zeigt dass es Instandhalter gibt, die die Maschine und das Programm verstehen wollen. Andere rufen direkt beim Maschinenbauer an wenn die Anlage steht. Die haben zwar S7 Schulungen, sind aber nicht in der Lage (oder wollen nicht) einen Anlagenfehler (z.B. defekter Sensor) mithilfe der S7 suchen.
*2. Es gibt nächstes Jahr eine neue S7-300 Reihe*
Ziel eines Unternehmen ist es doch immer seine Produkte zu verbessern. Da aber erst die 1200er ins Rennen gebracht wurde oder wird, kann ich mich nicht vorstellen dass die direkt ein 2. neues Produkt fast gleichzeitig raushauen. Sondern nur einzelne Verbesserungen.
*3. Es gibt nächstes Jahr eine neue Programmiersoftware für S7-300/400*
Nein. Denke da wie bei Punkt 2.
*4. AWL ist veraltet und wird sehr bald verschwinden.*
Es gibt Funktionen, die sich nicht oder nur sehr umständlich mit grafischen Sprachen wie KOP oder FUP programmieren lassen. Auch ist der Anteil der User die AWL immer noch im großen Umfang nutzen nicht zu verachten. Wird uns also hoffentlich noch lange begleiten! Auch kann man AWL nicht mit SCL ersetzen.
*5. Profibus stirbt sehr bald aus.
*Der Anteil der Ethernetkomponenten in der Automatisierung wird stetig mehr. Dadurch automatisch der Profibus immer weniger. Ich denke die nächsten 5-6 Jahre wird er noch eine wichtige Rolle spielen.


----------



## Perfektionist (28 Oktober 2009)

1. Die zukunft liegt in Textsprachen wie SCL etc.
es gibt recht wenige Comics ohne Text - aber Text kommt auch ohne eine beschreibende Grafik aus. Daher denke ich werden Textsprachen nie aussterben, grafische Darstellung kann eine in Textform vorliegende Beschreibung allerdings schneller erfassbar machen.

1.1 Den Instandhaltern ist es egal was in den Funktionen des Programmes steht.
Sollte ihnen egal sein - Vorraussetzung ist allerdings, dass das Programm so geschrieben ist, dass Fehler in der Sensorik zu entsprechenden Fehlermeldungenen führt und zur Fehlersuche eben nicht das PG benötigt wird.

2. Es gibt nächstes Jahr eine neue S7-300 Reihe
"höre ich seit 5 Jahren" - dem kann ich mich anschliessen.

3. Es gibt nächstes Jahr eine neue Programmiersoftware für S7-300/400
was ich als Drohung empfinde ...

4. AWL ist veraltet und wird sehr bald verschwinden.
Solange der Output eines jeden Compilers, sei es Graph, SCL, KOP/FUP etc. schlussendlich AWL ist, solange wird AWL weiter existieren. Allerdings wird mit fortschreitend verfügbar höherer Rechenleistung SCL dann verwendet werden, wenn die Darstellung als AWL unübersichtlich wird.

5. Profibus stirbt sehr bald aus.
Sieht so aus, dass DP wohl von PN verdrängt werden wird.


----------



## Cerberus (28 Oktober 2009)

*1. Die Zukunft liegt in Textsprachen wie SCL etc.*
Es kommt immer auf den Programmierer an. Ich selber komme eher aus der Applikationsprogrammierung und benutze nur Textsprachen um meine SPSen zu programmieren. Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass "normale" (keine Herabwertung) Elektriker sich Textsprachen antun wollen.

*5. Profibus stirbt sehr bald aus.*
"Sehr bald" bezweifel ich ganz stark. Klar werden die "normalen" Busse, wie Profibus, immer mehr von Ethernet-basierten Bussen ersetzt. Allerdings sind diese bisher so verwurzelt und in bestehenden Anlagen integriert, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass in den nächsten Jahren ein Komplett-Umstieg auf Ethernet-basierte Busse stattfinden wird. Profibus wird auch in fünf Jahren noch weit verbreitet sein.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Oktober 2009)

o_prang schrieb:


> *2. Es gibt nächstes Jahr eine neue S7-300 Reihe*
> Ziel eines Unternehmen ist es doch immer seine Produkte zu verbessern. Da aber erst die 1200er ins Rennen gebracht wurde oder wird, kann ich mich nicht vorstellen dass die direkt ein 2. neues Produkt fast gleichzeitig raushauen. Sondern nur einzelne Verbesserungen.
> *3. Es gibt nächstes Jahr eine neue Programmiersoftware für S7-300/400*
> Nein. Denke da wie bei Punkt 2.



*ACK*

Siemens hat das größte Sorgenkind der S7-Reihe jetzt erst mal runderneuert.

Erst wenn hier die meisten  Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt sind und sich eine 
gewisse Akzeptanz abzeichnet, macht es für Siemens Sinn, die nächste 
Steuerungsreihe auf das neue System zu bringen.

Weiter muss Siemens auch einen technologischen Mehrwert bieten, sonst 
wechseln die Anwender eher zu Vipa, Saia und Berthel als zum neuen 
System.


----------



## zotos (28 Oktober 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ...
> Weiter muss Siemens auch einen technologischen Mehrwert bieten, sonst
> wechseln die Anwender eher zu Vipa, Saia und Berthel als zum neuen
> System.


Da wäre ich mir gar nicht mal so sicher. Bei einigen Kunden mag das zutreffen aber bei vielen anderen gilt nur das Siemens drauf steht und nicht das es kompatibel ist. Technologisch kann man mit dem heutigen Step7 keinen Blumentopf mehr gewinnen.

Das ST/SCL mittelfristig AWL ablösen wird dürfte doch klar sein. Wenn Siemens ihr SCL nicht ordentlich in eine neue Programmiersoftware einbettet sehe ich schwarz für Siemens. 
Zum Thema Profibus würde ich es mal so ausdrücken: Der Profibus wird wegen unflexiblen Kunden noch lange erhaltenbleiben und Siemens wird sich daran eine goldene Nase verdienen. Preislich geht die Richtung ganz klar in Ethernet basierende Felbusse. Erstes Siemens Mantra: "Der Preis regelt den Markt".


----------



## argv_user (28 Oktober 2009)

Die Firma SIEMENS hat den unbestreitbaren Vorteil, dass es sie schon sehr lange gibt. Viele ihrer Kunden meinen, dass dies auch noch eine zeitlang so bleibt. Manche meinen, genau das sei der Mehrwert.


----------



## Jan (28 Oktober 2009)

1. Kann ich mich nicht zu äußern. Habe noch nicht damit gearbeitet. Und habe vor kurzem gehört, dass wir SCL nicht mal in der Firma haben.

1.1 Hatte noch keinen Instandhalter gesehen, den es interessiert hat, wie das Programm geschrieben ist. Aber schon ein paar, die später selbst Programmänderungen und -ergänzungen machen wollen.

2. Da habe ich noch nichts von gehört.

3. Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Habe gehört, dass Siemens schon seit einiger Zeit an der neuen Generation S9 arbeitet. Soll aber wohl noch das eine oder andere Jahr dauern, bis die auf den Markt kommt.

4. Das glaube ich nicht. Ich bin selbst ein Überzeugter FUP-Programmierer, aber es gibt einfach gewisse Dinge, die selbst ich schneller und übersichtlicher in AWL programmieren kann und dies auch tue. Daher glaube ich nicht, dass AWL ausstirbt. Auf jeden Fall sollte es nicht abgeschafft werden.

5. Nicht sehr bald. Aber wenn ich mir ansehe, wie Ethernet und WLAN auf dem Vormarsch ist, denke ich, dass Profibus immer weniger werden wird.
Wenn WLAN noch Betriebssicherer wird, kann ich mir auch vorstellen, dass zukünftig das ansteuern von Leuchtmeldern, Relais, etc. und das einlesen von Signalen (Taster, etc.) über WLAN erfolgt. Bye, bye EA-Karten.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Blockmove (28 Oktober 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> 5. Nicht sehr bald. Aber wenn ich mir ansehe, wie Ethernet und WLAN auf dem Vormarsch ist, denke ich, dass Profibus immer weniger werden wird.
> Wenn WLAN noch Betriebssicherer wird, kann ich mir auch vorstellen, dass zukünftig das ansteuern von Leuchtmeldern, Relais, etc. und das einlesen von Signalen (Taster, etc.) über WLAN erfolgt. Bye, bye EA-Karten.



WLAN ist definitiv nicht für die Automatisierung geeignet. Systembedingt kann es nur eine Sonderlösung für Sensoren/Aktoren bleiben. Wenn WLan dann höchstens für HMI.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Oktober 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> WLAN ist definitiv nicht für die Automatisierung geeignet. Systembedingt kann es nur eine Sonderlösung für Sensoren/Aktoren bleiben. Wenn WLan dann höchstens für HMI.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Dieter, 
ich denke das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, ich denke
vor 10 Jahren hätte auch niemand gedacht das Sicherheitstechnik
auf einen Windows PC erlaubt ist. 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## marlob (29 Oktober 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> WLAN ist definitiv nicht für die Automatisierung geeignet. Systembedingt kann es nur eine Sonderlösung für Sensoren/Aktoren bleiben. Wenn WLan dann höchstens für HMI.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


Das sehe ich auch so wie Helmut. In ein paar Jahren wird es sicher soweit sein, das es einsetzbar ist. Es gibt ja sogar schon mobile Panels mit Not-Aus Funktion (SIL3) die über WLAN laufen


----------



## JesperMP (29 Oktober 2009)

Safety über ProfiNet ist zeit mehrere Jahren schon da. 
Und das ProfiNet WiFi Produktpalette ist auch recht ausgereift.
Ich kenne einige Anlagen wo Safety über ProfiNet und WiFi schon in verwendung ist.
Für Profibus gibt es auch Funk-Modems, aber das war (ist) nie so ein Riesen-Erfolg. Gibt es überhaupt Safety über Profibus und Funk-Modems ?
Also, hier hat ProfiNet ein klares Vorteil.

Aber zu den "*Profibus stirbt sehr bald aus*" sage ich trotzdem "nein".


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Oktober 2009)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt es überhaupt Safety über Profibus und Funk-Modems ?
> ...



Hallo,

 mit den  Dataeagle von Schildknecht sind auch hochverfügbare Funkstrecken
realisierbar: *PROFIsafe* und ein *Presseartikel* dazu.


----------



## maxi (30 Oktober 2009)

Wir haben vor ca. 20 Jahren schon Wlan ähnliche Module in der Gebäusesicherheit (Für Banken / Versicherungen etc.) verwendet.
Diese waren theoretisch gesehen Sicher.
War damals Azubi bei Fa. Zettler in München.


----------



## zotos (30 Oktober 2009)

Bald ist ja schon wieder die Messe in Nürnberg und da werden wohl auch wieder Gerüchte/Erwartungen/Befürchtungen gestreut.


----------

